# Epson 1400 sublimation black ink splatter



## DevonT (Nov 7, 2009)

I have an Epson 1400 with bulk feed and Sawgrass inks. Every now and then I get ink splatter (a fine series of dots or spray) around anything in black ink. Other colours don't appear to be affected. I clean the head by using original Epson inks but problem still perists. Printing a nozzle check gives me a very clear overlapping double print for the text and numbers below the colour grids but only using the bulk feeder. Using normal Epson inks the nozzle check is perfect first time, every time. The without any apparent reason it will sort itself out. Problems usually arise after printer hasn't been used for a while so I guess dried ink may be the issue. Anyone know if black ink has a thicker pigment than the others?

Anyone come across this kind of thing before?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Alan,

Your black ink tube may be kinked. Look where it runs across the top of the cartridges and under the white clip on top of the cartridges. After the tube goes through the clip, it bends quickly back to go to the black cartridge, and if the tubes get pulled tightly, it can kink. You can either take the white clip off, and place a small piece of double stick tape on the underside of the clip, and reattach the clip while holding the tubing in place to allow for more slack. The tape will keep the tubes from sliding again. You can also just move the tube out from the white clip like the yellow tube. Make sure you massage the kink out of the tube. Make sure to prime the black cartridge with your siringe also to make sure it is full on ink. If you have questions, feel free to call me.


----------



## cheeee (Jun 12, 2014)

Were you able to resolve this? I have been having this problem on my Epson T60 with sublimation ink as well. Thanks.


----------

